# Wahoo & a lot more



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wahoo & a lot moreMany of us who fish form bonds that last a lifetime.We are family!Sometimes that lifetime ends way too soon. When we loose a good friend it hurts with a hurt that we will remember for the rest of our lives.*Rest in peace my bother...Rest in peace... We are familyFriday, July 26, 2019,* if it's a fight you want... Look no more:And now the rest of the story...Late Friday:Saturday morningThe Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin. leads the way:The deep water American Red Snapper are on fire:And they are getting biggerAnd the best of the best... Scamp Grouper:Speaking of Grouper, Omar is an expert's expert.As far as I know Omar is the only one who has been fishing with Hubbard's longer than I have. This proud Tampa Catholic grad began his fishing career Gag fishing with the man himself, Captain Wilson Hubbard, on the Miss-Pass-Grille ll.*I am honored to call this man-among-men a friend.Today Omar is still fishing with Hubbard's.*The Gag fishing is HOT!* It will get even hotter as the weather cools.*Late Saturday evening. Time to start thinking about going home:Back at the dock:Looks like Omar needs a bigger fish box:Nothing like 'back at the dock' in the money:Watch Ohio Bob fight the great Wahoo on video:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That’s a lot of fish, I sure hope the 4 snapper I was able to get offshore and catch this season didn’t interfere with your catch share, I wouldn’t be able to sleep.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

DLo said:


> That’s a lot of fish, I sure hope the 4 snapper I was able to get offshore and catch this season didn’t interfere with your catch share, I wouldn’t be able to sleep.


I completely understand your problem with Harbison, but I sure hope you don't plan to troll every one of his posts... I actually enjoy reading some of them, even if they all are from an evil Charter boat.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"even if they all are from an evil Charter boat."
That 'evil Charter boat' is as much against Sector Separation as you are. Good for business; bad for fishing. 
Amendment 40, Sector Separation, 'separated' the head/charter boats from those who own heir own boats. 

This is what Captain Dylan Hubbard, owner/operator of Hubbard's marina, said about Amendment 40:

Dylan Hubbard Red Snapper Post
"IF YOU CARE ABOUT OUR FISHERY, THIS IS A MUST READ from Hubbard’s Marina about the issues facing our federal fishery in the Gulf of Mexico… time to stand up for your rights:"


"Hubbard’s Marina DOES NOT and has NEVER SUPPORTED SECTOR SEPARATION so before you think that we are happy with 3 day season for recreational anglers and our 49 day season for red snapper first realize that we have vehemently opposed this idea since it was first ever discussed and begged the recreational anglers to get involved in fighting against Sector separation (amendment 40) when that didn’t work we waiting till the sunset provision when it came up for a reinstatement and again we vehemently opposed it and urged recreational anglers to join us.

Despite our opposition and actually, a majority of fed permitted for-hire sectors opposition the amendment was pushed through. (More than 3/4 of for-hire sector opposed this still don’t know how it was passed) However, Sector separation is now law, there’s nothing more we can do about it but we still have to unite."

What does the FWC think of Sector Separation?

FWC strongly opposed sector separation and Amendment 40 also. We felt it was dividing the fishery and the fishermen. We did our best to convince the other Florida Council representatives (all three of them) to vote with FWC, but they would not.

Captain Dylan Hubbard attends many fishery management meetings. He is constantly fighting for an open fishery for one & all. 
That my friend is the owner of that "evil Charter boat." 

Does Hubbard's fish the extended Red Snapper season? Absolutely! Competition demands it. Hubbard's has been in business since 1928. They would like to keep the door open for today, tomorrow, and many tomorrows to come.


----------

